# Penge - the revival starts here



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

In all seriousness, now that we appear to be moving there, I've had a few wanders round and it isn't half as bad as I've been lead to believe. I always thought, mainly thanks to opinions proffered (and are still proffered), that it was a crime-ridden shit hole of the highest order. Didn't feel remotely unsafe, apart from the slightly rough-ish looking pubs on the High St.



The High St is a bit down-at-heel, but then so are a lot of parts of London.
There are fuck all decent pubs, but then the same is true of Streatham, and Streatham's huge! Besides, Crystal Palace is 5 mins on the bus and that's a decent place to go out.
The transport links are great: Victoria in less than 20 mins, London Bridge in 20 mins, change at Herne Hill for Thameslink services.
It's right by the fantastic Crystal Palace park
Best takeaway pizza in London from Toscana's
Great housing stock
Some beautiful churches and next door / across the road from where we're buying there are some properly stunning old Almshouses.

So, in no part owed to the fact that I'm buying my first home there () I'm going to make Penge cool again. My first hurdle might be the name. Firstly I'm going to open a gastropub, then I'm going to open a deli called Penge-Tout. By the time the tube arrives Penge will be the coolest address in town. mark my words.

Anyone else dare admit to living in Minge?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

Get the missus to open a clothes shop (Pretty In Penge) and you're on your way...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

Good thinking... thanks k_e.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

A coffee shop called 'Probably Penge...'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A coffee shop called 'Probably Penge...'



Good, but I'll have my hands full with Penge-Tout.. I'll do coffee there as well then, with a range of continental and trappist lagers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2008)

You could build a nice stone monument and call it Stone Penge, that might get some visitors.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Good, but I'll have my hands full with Penge-Tout.. I'll do coffee there as well then, with a range of continental and trappist lagers.



And artwork from local artists, readings from local writers and poets.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And artwork from local artists, readings from local writers and poets.



Wonderful... Tabitha does a lovely abstract landscape.. her sketches of Stone Penge will really add to the place. Good call


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 1, 2008)

Start pronouncing it in a french accent, Pan-ge


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

Du Vin, Du Penge, Du Boursin - the perfect sign for the counter in Penge-Tout.


----------



## rennie (Feb 1, 2008)

It's close to Crystal Palace which is a bonus.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a great idea - as the good times spread to surrounding areas, this will come to be known as Filtered Pengification. I can feel a Times property supplement article coming on..


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You could build a nice stone monument and call it Stone Penge, that might get some visitors.



That's a brilliant idea.. you could do a re-enactment of the original out of discarded special brew cans!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 1, 2008)

The band Scrotum Clamp are from Penge. They're a transvestite punk band who include a raffle in their set.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> The band Scrotum Clamp are from Penge. They're a transvestite punk band who include a raffle in their set.



We'll get rid of them quick shot! Replace them with some piped Keane and Adele CDs


----------



## Melinda (Feb 1, 2008)

Very good party shop there, they do cannisters of helium for a very reasonable price.

They also sell fairy wings, glitter and balloons.

Its handy for the SavaCentre in Bellingham.


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2008)

Having recently moved to a rapidly gentrifying area, here's a couple of tips:

- Set up a local website where people can compare notes on where to buy marinated olives, ciabatta and other 'good' bread
- Set up a local magazine full of adverts for pregnancy yoga, gazebos and hideously expensive Roman blinds. 

As a confirmed lover of 'bad' bread (Greggs is fine by me) and having read this website too long, I got said type of local magazine and wished (albeit not for long) that we'd moved to New Addington.


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2008)

Also - I have said for ages that Penge has 'potential' (in the ciabatta/pregnancy yoga sense). Good houses, near Crystal Palace Park, good transport. It looks perfectly nice to me.

You'll be sorry, when the Pawleyne Arms has become a gastropub and your street is full of 4x4s!!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope I'm not considered the first wave of Pengentrification.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello ChrisFilter - I live in Penge  

I also live opposite the Alms Houses (spooky )

The pub by the railway bridge is about to be a gastopub, the owners of the Mansion in Gipsy Hill are doing it up. 

To be honest I'm not a great fan of them but Penge could do with 1 boozer that wasn't spit and saw dust.

I must admit in the year and a half I've lived here I've loved it. No trouble, 24 hrs off licence, loads of takeaways!

I love Penge


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 1, 2008)

The East London line will run to Penge from 2010 too


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 1, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Hello ChrisFilter - I live in Penge
> 
> I also live opposite the Alms Houses (spooky )
> 
> ...



Is it really going to be a gastropub? That's a bit wank...

Like you say, I'm starting to love the idea of living in Penge, I'll be gutted if it doesn't go through. No trouble, near the park, nice buildings, easy transport, 24hr off licences and loads of takeaways


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the process is already underway: http://www.findaproperty.com/displaystory.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&storyid=4994


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2008)

if your campaign is a success, chris - spread some of the magic to clapton


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> The pub by the railway bridge is about to be a gastopub, the owners of the Mansion in Gipsy Hill are doing it up.



heaven help you all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 3, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I think the process is already underway: http://www.findaproperty.com/displaystory.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&storyid=4994



Yeah, that's one of the Almshouses I refer to in the op... there's another, just as nice, set down St Johns Rd. See, Penge is 'super'


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 3, 2008)

Make Penge cool again  Penge has always been cool 

my fathers father, my father and me were all born in Penge....it does have a lot of history ofr me...my grandfather had a dairy up green lane and keith richards used to be his milk boy.

he also had a fruit and veg stall in maple road markets.

my dad worked at SEM in green lane from the age of 14-65...

i was christened in the congrigational church and i went to royston primary school, i can remember having to cross the old bomb sites to get to the library in maple road during the 60's.
my grandma was a hostess for crystal palace football team many many years ago (shes been dead 40 years)

when i was a kid the pubs were all full of ira discussing 'stuff'.

those old alms houses are lovely....i can remember my mum taking me to visit some old soldiers who lived there back in the 60's

if you poke around ....you can find all sorts of interesting stuff 

i haven't visited there for 10 years now but when i last went i saw that the house i was born in was till standing.

i hope you enjoy your new home.


----------



## moon (Feb 3, 2008)

Hehe i left Penge a year ago...have fun!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 10, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:
			
		

> The pub by the railway bridge is about to be a gastopub, the owners of the Mansion in Gipsy Hill are doing it up.



I walked past yesterday and the Laurence Llewelyn-Bowen wallpaper was going up...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 10, 2008)

And so it begins


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2008)

There was a fire in Penge yesterday, was that part of the gentrification process?


----------



## STFC (Feb 15, 2008)

Scorched earth policy?

The only bit of Penge I know is Penge East station, which is handy for getting home if I'm anywhere near Victoria.


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 15, 2008)

in what zone is penge please?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 15, 2008)

This reminds me of a need to have another South by South East drinks night. Is there a pub in Penge we can choose for it?


----------



## beeboo (Feb 15, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> This reminds me of a need to have another South by South East drinks night. Is there a pub in Penge we can choose for it?



Yes, DRINKS! Not sure about Penge though


----------



## STFC (Feb 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> in what zone is penge please?



Zone 4.


----------



## STFC (Feb 15, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> This reminds me of a need to have another South by South East drinks night. Is there a pub in Penge we can choose for it?



Count me in.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> in what zone is penge please?



Zone 4. The twilight zone. Yet only 20 mins from Victoria or London Bridge. That's how cool it is.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> This reminds me of a need to have another South by South East drinks night. Is there a pub in Penge we can choose for it?



Not unless you want to buy black market meat or get beaten up for looking at someone's bird. Although The Bridge House Tavern is being turned into a gastropub with dodgy wallpaper if that suits.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 15, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> This reminds me of a need to have another South by South East drinks night. Is there a pub in Penge we can choose for it?


As something of an expert on the matter, I can only suggest  Weatherspoon's The Moon and Stars - next to Sainsbury's in the High Street. 

I suggest that on the basis of saftey in numbers - it's 'kin huge and a 'safe haven',  in the Bosnian sense.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you looking forward to being neighbours, L_C? I officially apologise for the sister comments all those months ago; as a gesture of friendship.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 16, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> As something of an expert on the matter, I can only suggest  Weatherspoon's The Moon and Stars - next to Sainsbury's in the High Street.
> 
> I suggest that on the basis of saftey in numbers - it's 'kin huge and a 'safe haven',  in the Bosnian sense.



Yeah, I have been to that Wetherspoons, although only at lunchtime, I must admit. 

If that is the only suggestion for our Reclaim Penge drinks, then that's what we shall do


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

My mum was from penge.  She moved to Hackney.  When it was much poorer than it is today.

Nuff said


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 16, 2008)

I've done a drinking venue thread.  Go vote!

And a drinking date thread here. Go vote there, too!


----------



## liberty (Feb 16, 2008)

You must both pop round for tea as your in the near area like....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll have Earl Grey please


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks.

Can I have mine black with no sugar, please? Fruit infusion would be even better


----------



## coccinelle (Feb 17, 2008)

Penge is a victim of its own name.  I know, I live in Tooting.  You mention you live in Tooting and everyone smiles patronisingly. You mention you live in Penge and everyone smiles likewise.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

ChrisFilter we're here now  . The High Street's not that grim! The Crooked Billet and the Pawleyne Arms are.... interesting. Contrary to RubyToogood's predictions five years ago it's not turned into Herne Hill yet. I quite like it so far.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

clevedon rd 1953


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

my mum and dad getting married at st johns 7.6.1957


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

my granddads milk cart in penge


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

small electric motors in green lane my dad worked there from age 12 to 65


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

i used to go to saturday morning pictures here


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

up at the robin hood


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

sem (small electric motor) workers in 1916


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

the park tavern


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

army recruiting office 1976


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

sem netball team 1956


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

ha! art nash records, i bought my fist single there, summer holiday by  cliff richards


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

Beating Of The Bounds outside Crystal Palace Hotel. May 1908


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

my great uncle, defusing of an unexploded bomb in penge!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

my dad is like an unofficial collector of all things penge and crystal palace  he even has this family tree going waaaaaaaaaay back, i'm a Penge princess me


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 10, 2013)

Wonderful photos!  We're at the top of the hill in the crystal palace/sydenham hill hinterlands, but I do like penge.  I feels very different to Sydenham, though.  Much more suburban.  We did look for houses in penge but tbh I couldn't have brought myself to say I lived in penge - nothing to do with what the place is like - it sounds nasal and sneery, like "minge".


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

This is my great, great, great, great, great, great grandmother on my mothers side,  from the 1880's.  
The Hendersons were kings pipers in scotland and because of their allegiance to the king they were banished to Ireland and during the uprising some of them returned to Glasgow. Which is where my mum came from. Although she ended up in Penge married to my dad...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Wonderful photos! We're at the top of the hill in the crystal palace/sydenham hill hinterlands, but I do like penge. I feels very different to Sydenham, though. Much more suburban. We did look for houses in penge but tbh I couldn't have brought myself to say I lived in penge - nothing to do with what the place is like - it sounds nasal and sneery, like "minge".


 
My Grandad and great grand dad worked on the building of the crystal palace, on the towers and the underground railway. My dad remembers seeing it burn down. This is my granddad, he's the one with an eye patch. The story goes that as a lad of 12 he heard gun shots coming from maple road area. he went to investigate and a Dr , who lived in a large property with a walled garden, was taking shots with an air rifle at some boys who were scrumping his apples. Apparently a pellet bounced off the sign that said 'no scrumping' and took my grand dads eye out  he went on to take over his dads dairy, Reeds dairy , it was the only dairy in Penge untill iirc he sold out to unigate in the 1960's.

Gentryfying Penge! its always had gentry 

from left to right is my mum, my nan, my sister, grandad, my aunty lilly and uncle ted. must have been a couple of years before i was born as my sister is 5 years older than me. mum died in 2006, nan died in 1970, grandad got motor neurone disease and i remember him being nursed at home with a confusing arrangement of pulleys and chains that ran across the ceilings as a lifting device, he died in 1966. Aunty lilly is still going! aged 95 and happily demented in a nursing home in Cornwall and uncle ted, died in ummm..not sure, He was an umpire at Wimbledon and we always got 2 free tickets every year for it. They were my posh aunty and uncle. 

It looks like a day trip to Brighton.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

Men enlisting for the army at crystal palace, in 1916.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

this was taken inside the palace, up in the rafters.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheers, icey! Some wonderful shots you've posted here. spanglechick get yourself and the OH down Penge way - live dangerously and go for a drink in the Alexandra 

Alternatively we can seek safety in the Grape & Grain.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Cheers, icey! Some wonderful shots you've posted here. spanglechick get yourself and the OH down Penge way - live dangerously and go for a drink in the Alexandra
> 
> Alternatively we can seek safety in the Grape & Grain.


 
What's the Alexandra like then? 

The Crooked Billet (I think) looks a bit like a candidate for the 'inviting pubs' thread.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What's the Alexandra like then?
> 
> The Crooked Billet (I think) looks a bit like a candidate for the 'inviting pubs' thread.


I've actually not gone in yet, but it's looked fairly quiet when I've walked past it. Online reviews are not pleasant reading. My next exploration will be the Golden Lion closer to Anerley Station I think.

I was in the Crooked Billet on Friday evening as I was on the way home from town. Friendly enough staff and punters, altho I suspect they were all more than half pissed. The Pawleyne Arms looks nice from the outside, but once in the reality of a completely botched redecoration job hits you. Shame really. I've yet to try the Moon and Stars (which looks very nice) and the Goldsmiths (probably the finest looking pub building in the area).


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 10, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> nothing to do with what the place is like - it sounds nasal and sneery, like "minge".


 
Et si ça se prononce comme 'mensonge'?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've actually not gone in yet, but it's looked fairly quiet when I've walked past it. Online reviews are not pleasant reading. My next exploration will be the Golden Lion closer to Anerley Station I think.
> 
> I was in the Crooked Billet on Friday evening as I was on the way home from town. Friendly enough staff and punters, altho I suspect they were all more than half pissed. The Pawleyne Arms looks nice from the outside, but once in the reality of a completely botched redecoration job hits you. Shame really. I've yet to try the Moon and Stars (which looks very nice) and the Goldsmiths (probably the finest looking pub building in the area).


 
Good scouting. 

I tend not to read too much into online pub reviews tbh. Most people who write them just seem to hate everywhere.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Good scouting.
> 
> I tend not to read too much into online pub reviews tbh. Most people who write them just seem to hate everywhere.


True to an extent, but if a place universally gets poor reviews there's often a  reason for that apart from snobbery. Either way - the worrying part about going out in Penge on a Friday evening was moreso how dead it was - the Billet was half empty and the Pawleyne Arms had me and three old drunks in it. Does everyone go elsewhere or do they just sit at home?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I tend not to read too much into online pub reviews tbh. Most people who write them just seem to hate everywhere.


 
as someone who hates everywhere, i can tell a lot about a pub from the degree and style of negativity in the review


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2013)

TruXta said:


> True to an extent, but if a place universally gets poor reviews there's often a reason for that apart from snobbery. Either way - the worrying part about going out in Penge on a Friday evening was moreso how dead it was - the Billet was half empty and the Pawleyne Arms had me and three old drunks in it. Does everyone go elsewhere or do they just sit at home?


 
Maybe everyone is out on the lash in Brixton.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2013)

Moon and Stars is a good Wetherspoons if you like real ale, also has a beer garden out back.
Crooked Billet is not unwelcoming but its just a bit weird in there - hard to explain why it just is!
Goldsmiths looks lovely on the outside but tends to feel a bit intimidating in there, at least when its busy anyway.

Great photo's though ice-is-forming really interesting seeing how things have changed. 

I was only saying the other day how with the Turkish Super market, the Butcher's and Fish Monger's all side by side and doing excellent food you don't need to go anywhere else for yer shopping. I love Penge


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Moon and Stars is a good Wetherspoons if you like real ale, also has a beer garden out back.
> Crooked Billet is not unwelcoming but its just a bit weird in there - hard to explain why it just is!
> Goldsmiths looks lovely on the outside but tends to feel a bit intimidating in there, at least when its busy anyway.
> 
> ...


I get what you say about the Billet - I was given a nice enough welcome altho one of the old girls behind the bar kept talking to me even when it was obvious I couldn't make out a word she was saying, partly because she was pissed (as was I), partly because they had some horrendous techno on loud as fuck - which was all the more incongrous seeing as it wasn't very busy. It seemed a proper local tho - lots of people who obviously knew each other, which is nice.

I've yet to try the fishmongers, butchers or Turkish supermarket.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2013)

The Turkish Supermarket (opposite Sainsbury's) does the most amazing bread and baklava as well as amazing deals on fresh fruit. Murray brothers is the best butchers and there is only one fish mongers - its new but been a big hit!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> The Turkish Supermarket (opposite Sainsbury's) does the most amazing bread and baklava as well as amazing deals on fresh fruit. Murray brothers is the best butchers and there is only one fish mongers - its new but been a big hit!


I've only had positive experiences with Turkish grocers in the past, rather give my money to them than to the mega-supermarket corporations. Murray Brothers is the one close to the fishmongers yea?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2013)

yep


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

It does look very inviting. Will have to give it a go soon. Have you tried the sausage shop in Beckenham?


----------



## youngian (Jun 10, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Start pronouncing it in a french accent, Pan-ge


 
A favourite local joke, complete with an acute on the E.  

I live in Penge and very happy with the way it is thanks, very affordable unlike Palace or Dulwich, so please no gastro pubs.
The Pawleyne Arms used to be run by some miserable old git who had given up the will to live but has a new landlady who knows some good bands she is getting down there. Not keen on the over priced Bridge House as it seems to close at 10.00 o clock in the week (woebetide if you dare come in at closing time) and often full of trendy mums with their horrible bratty kids running around.

It may not have been immortalised much in song like many other London areas but does get a mention in Let it Blow by Richard Thompson:

And she dragged her tail back to New Zealand
With threats of High Court and revenge
Meanwhile his eye did stray to the ample bust
Of a novelty dancer from Penge


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

youngian said:


> I live in Penge and very happy with the way it is thanks, very affordable unlike Palace or Dulwich, so please no gastro pubs.
> The Pawleyne Arms used to be run by some miserable old git who had given up the will to live but has a new landlady who knows some good bands she is getting down there. Not keen on the over priced Bridge House as it seems to close at 10.00 o clock in the week (woebetide if you dare come in at closing time) and often full of trendy mums with their horrible bratty kids running around.
> 
> It may not have been immortalised much in song like many other London areas but does get a mention in Let it Blow by Richard Thompson:
> ...


I'm happy without gastro-pubs too, plenty of those further west and north if I feel the need. I have to say tho that whoever did the last refurb of the Pawleyne Arms left a lot to desire. The Bridge House is just too fucking far away, unless you're coming out of the station or living nearby. Has anyone been to the Anerley Arms? Sam Smith's isn't it?


----------



## youngian (Jun 10, 2013)

If its Sam Smiths I'll give it a wide birth. I live in the Penge West end, near Penge East as well and a 176 stop so transport is a breeze. Its still got an affordable High street for food and both Croydon and Bromley are a breeze to reach if you need shopping centre stuff.

Yes Beckenham sausage shop is great. Beckenham Road in Penge also has a teddy bear shop and not many areas can make that boast.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 10, 2013)

youngian said:


> If its Sam Smiths I'll give it a wide birth. I live in the Penge West end, near Penge East as well and a 176 stop so transport is a breeze. Its still got an affordable High street for food and both Croydon and Bromley are a breeze to reach if you need shopping centre stuff.
> 
> Yes Beckenham sausage shop is great. Beckenham Road in Penge also has a teddy bear shop and not many areas can make that boast.


I walk past that shop most days - it's certainly an original feature. As for Sam Smith's I don't mind them occassionally, one thing they've often got going for them is taking over nice old buildings and retaining the old charm - see the Princess Louise in Holborn for a sterling example.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 10, 2013)

When I was a kid the Pawleyne Arms used to be the IRA pub. It was the only pub my dad wouldn't take me in as, he explained "they don't like kids or women drinking there just in case you over hear their plan"s..or something 

I have some great memories of growing up in Penge. i think the thing that stands out the most was that it was the 60's yet WW2 never seemed far away. We had to cross a bomb site to get to most things  there was a great one we crossed to get to the library or the Market in Maple rd, . It used to stretch from the high street, opposite where Mcdonalds got built, up by Fosticks, right across to behind Maple rd library. There were just huge piles of rubble and amongst it all was a house that had been blown clean in half, you could see into the bedroom and the bed was still there and the flowery wall paper and even curtains still at one of the windows. and of course there were always kids playing on them getting squashed by falling rubble or locked in old fridges and dying.

and there were always air raid shelters in peoples back gardens, the biggest one i knew of was down beside Penge Congregational church (i was baptised there) the scouts and cubs used to have it as their meeting place. I was always jealous because i was in the brownies and we weren't allowed to into cub stuff. My best friends mum was the akayla (sp) or cub leader though so we got privileges 

there used to be a police station on the corner of green lane and the high street and it had a Dr who type phone box outside.

My dad used to have an allotment up Percy rd, as did most of the men, i think its where the whole idea of man sheds originated from, because I never saw any women up there, in fact i never saw many vegetables either, they used to mostly sit around in deck chairs 'testing' each others home brewed beer whilst us kids dug holes  My grandad used to grow his own veggies and own pigs and chickens in his house in clevedon rd! My cousins still live there.

The best shop in the world, as far as i was concerned, was the Tuck shop. it was a sweet shop opposite Kentwood school for boys, it had all the jamboree bags and penny sweets and big jars of pear drops and kola cubes and imperial mints.

Kentwood school now seems to have become an adult education centre and Royston primary school. Which is most strange as I used to go to Royston and it defenitly used to be opposite my house in Westbury rd. Well the back of it did, the front gates were on croydon rd. There seems to be a citizens advice bureau there now.We lived opposite the playing fields, which see are still there, I'd cross them to get to school. There was a little gate that they'd lock at night and there was a big stone wall around the playing fields, same one my dad sat on to see the palace burn down, and on long summer evenings the dads would hoist us kids over it and we'd all play cricket.

Just down the rd to me was the Frank and Peggy Spencer ballroom dancing studio. the coaches with the dancers on would park outside our house, by the school fields, it was always the most glamorous part of the week! I remember being fascinated, i'd be supposed to be in bed but I'd hang out of my window watching them all walk down to the hall in their ball room dancing attire, one evening i leant out too far and fell! luckily i fell into this huge lavender bush we had in the front garden. After that my mum made dad put bars on my bedroom windows


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your memories


----------



## Pat24 (Jun 11, 2013)

My boyfriend used to live in Penge back in 2006, so I spent a lot of time there. It was kind of grim and a bit of a shit hole, but glad to hear it's going to be on the up now


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> there used to be a police station on the corner of green lane and the high street and it had a Dr who type phone box outside.


 
The police station sits empty now, which is a shame. Was the Penge Trades Social Club at the end of Royston Rd there when you grew up?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The police station sits empty now, which is a shame. Was the Penge Trades Social Club at the end of Royston Rd there when you grew up?


 


Yeah  That's where Frank and Peggys Dance school was. The Penge trade union club was upstairs and the Royston Ballroom was underneath. The ballroom was pretty magnificent with chandeliers and a big polished floor that you could slide for miiiiiles in, in just your socks. My dad would drink upstairs at the club and the men would have trade union meetings there, my dad was a shop floor steward. It's occurred to me that men and women's lives were very much separate back then. Or was that just my family? my dad took me most places with him and there was always a few of us kids playing about but I don't remember seeing many women now i come to think of it.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> Yeah  That's where Frank and Peggys Dance school was. The Penge trade union club was upstairs and the Royston Ballroom was underneath. The ballroom was pretty magnificent with chandeliers and a big polished floor that you could slide for miiiiiles in, in just your socks. My dad would drink upstairs at the club and the men would have trade union meetings there, my dad was a shop floor steward. It's occurred to me that men and women's lives back then were very much separate back then. Or was that just my family? my dad took me most places with him and there was always a few of us kids playing about but I don't remember seeing many women now i come to think of it.


I think you're right that there was more gender segregation alright. Cheers for sharing, keep it coming please.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned that a craft brewery has set up shop in Penge? These guys http://www.lateknightsbrewery.co.uk/ Apparently they've opened a bar in Gipsy Hill too, as well as selling their produce across pubs in London.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 11, 2013)

My mum and dad met at a dance but it was at Beckenham (swimming) Baths. After the war they used to have a huge bit of board that they took out and covered the pool with and they'd hold dances on that! My dad always told me that there used to be a diving board at the pool, they'd put it in but had somehow forgotten to make the pool deeper, first bloke that dived in died apparently so they took it straight down! My dad used to be a volunteer swimming instructor at the pool in the evenings, i used to spend a lot of time  there and in the school holidays I'd be there as soon as they opened. It used to be freezing and sometimes the life guard would even have to crack a thin layer of ice on the top of the water with that long pole they used to have to fish you out with if you started drowning. We used to get wet and then sit on the side until we turned blue from the cold, the idea being that when you dived back into the water it felt warm because you almost had hypothermia  crazy kids


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> My mum and dad met at a dance but it was at Beckenham (swimming) Baths. After the war they used to have a huge bit of board that they took out and covered the pool with and they'd hold dances on that! My dad always told me that there used to be a diving board at the pool, they'd put it in but had somehow forgotten to make the pool deeper, first bloke that dived in died apparently so they took it straight down! My dad used to be a volunteer swimming instructor at the pool in the evenings, i used to spend a lot of time there and in the school holidays I'd be there as soon as they opened. It used to be freezing and sometimes the life guard would even have to crack a thin layer of ice on the top of the water with that long pole they used to have to fish you out with if you started drowning. We used to get wet and then sit on the side until we turned blue from the cold, the idea being that when you dived back into the water it felt warm because you almost had hypothermia  crazy kids


 

ah.. thanks for this... it's all different now of course that it's the Spa (still not been) but this is where I used to go every Saturday for swimming lessons.  Fond memories of Beckenham baths.  Would always go upstairs afterwards and buy a packet of fish and chip snacks (salt and vinegar flavour fish and chip shaped biscuits) and a honeycomb bar.  I remember especially doing the lifesaving course in my pyjamas - tying knots in the ends of the legs and whipping them over my head to "inflate" them and make a float.  Every time I take a ferry these days I do wonder if I should go in my pyjamas - just in case.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it on the same site as the new Beckenham Spa?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

Think so


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> ChrisFilter we're here now  . The High Street's not that grim! The Crooked Billet and the Pawleyne Arms are.... interesting. Contrary to RubyToogood's predictions five years ago it's not turned into Herne Hill yet. I quite like it so far.



Welcome! The seller pulled out of that purchase so we ended up just round the corner in South Norwood. Penge is cool, I have a few mates who live there. Proximity to park is a big plus and the aforementioned shops are wicked. Angel Kebab also does restaurant quality (as opposed to kebab shop quality) Turkish fare. Lovely stuff.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Is it on the same site as the new Beckenham Spa?


 

yes..


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Welcome! The seller pulled out of that purchase so we ended up just round the corner in South Norwood. Penge is cool, I have a few mates who live there. Proximity to park is a big plus and the aforementioned shops are wicked. Angel Kebab also does restaurant quality (as opposed to kebab shop quality) Turkish fare. Lovely stuff.


Angel is the only place our sellers recommended we visit. I did seem to remember you were in SNorwood alright. Any good pubs/cafes/restaurants down there?


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Any good pubs/cafes/restaurants down there?


 
None whatsoever.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 11, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> ah.. thanks for this... it's all different now of course that it's the Spa (still not been) but this is where I used to go every Saturday for swimming lessons. Fond memories of Beckenham baths. Would always go upstairs afterwards and buy a packet of fish and chip snacks (salt and vinegar flavour fish and chip shaped biscuits) and a honeycomb bar. I remember especially doing the lifesaving course in my pyjamas - tying knots in the ends of the legs and whipping them over my head to "inflate" them and make a float. Every time I take a ferry these days I do wonder if I should go in my pyjamas - just in case.


 

yeah i did that pyjama thing too! but i always got the tomato sauce flavour potato stick things from the machine and a cup of hot chocolate, used to feel _so_ high tech using that machine!    I used to love those fisn n chips things though, can you still get them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> yeah i did that pyjama thing too! but i always got the tomato sauce flavour potato stick things from the machine and a cup of hot chocolate, used to feel _so_ high tech using that machine!  I used to love those fisn n chips things though, can you still get them?


 

I haven't seen them in years tbh.. they were very very very vinegary.. used to love them.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.pengeparty.com/ right up Urban's street I reckon...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 11, 2013)

There used to be a big department store co-op, in between the Odeon Pictures and the Pawleyne arms. In about 1966 they installed the first escalator that most people had ever seen. There was quite the grand opening ceremony, when the crowds had cleared and everyone had tried it out things at the shop quietened down and my mum said i could have one last ride on it. On the way up she pointed to the big red emergency stop button and said "never touch that button" of course what a stupid thing to say to me  When it had ground to an abrupt halt she was so embarrassed, it was even worse when she was told that the manager, who had the only key to restart it was already half way across london and wouldn't be back that day. I don't think my feet even touched the ground as she dragged me out of the shop. we always shopped there but she stayed away for a few months after that,  <<< mum 


This is a picture of what used to be the Co-op and  Sainsburys is now where the cinema used to be


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Angel is the only place our sellers recommended we visit. I did seem to remember you were in SNorwood alright. Any good pubs/cafes/restaurants down there?


 
There is a really good Thai restaurant in South Norwood called Mantanah. http://mantanahthai.co.uk/

That's about it, so far, though.  More to come, once Stanley Halls is renovated. Hopefully.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> None whatsoever.



Not been to Yeha Noha yet? It's fantastic. Genuinely one of my favourite places for a coffee/food/beers in London. 

Pubs-wise, Snorwood is shit. The Ship is the only one I'd drink in.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 11, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not been to Yeha Noha yet? It's fantastic. Genuinely one of my favourite places for a coffee/food/beers in London.
> 
> Pubs-wise, Snorwood is shit. The Ship is the only one I'd drink in.


 
Oh yeah, I like Yeha Noha. It is a bit limited in its food, though, particularly for veggies....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh yeah, I like Yeha Noha. It is a bit limited in its food, though, particularly for veggies....



It's all about the pierogi  And the chilli hot chocolate is amazing.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not been to Yeha Noha yet? It's fantastic. Genuinely one of my favourite places for a coffee/food/beers in London.
> 
> Pubs-wise, Snorwood is shit. The Ship is the only one I'd drink in.


That's the one place I have been. Great place.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 12, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not been to Yeha Noha yet? It's fantastic. Genuinely one of my favourite places for a coffee/food/beers in London.
> 
> Pubs-wise, Snorwood is shit. The Ship is the only one I'd drink in.


 
I haven't no, might have to give it a try. The bloke who runs the coffee shop at the station does a good cuppa too, and open at around 5am which is handy.

You're right about the pubs though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> yeah i did that pyjama thing too! but i always got the tomato sauce flavour potato stick things from the machine and a cup of hot chocolate, used to feel _so_ high tech using that machine!  I used to love those fisn n chips things though, can you still get them?


 

oh my gosh.. they're doing a whole feature on this (the 70s water survival course - pyjamas, black bricks etc) on the one show right now.  I didn't realise they didn't do this anymore - apparently it's quite iconic and was comparatively difficult compared with what they do now.  Also they were saying that the numbers of kids who could swim then is much higher than it is now.  Don't ever watch this programme but that was really interesting!  The black bricks!!  Where did they all go?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 14, 2013)

Kids nowadays... pft.


----------



## secateurz (Nov 18, 2013)

after 5 years in Brix, Penge/Kent House/Beckenham is my new abode.  Penge will be like Herne Hill someday, and Kent House will be more like West Dulwich.

trust


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 25, 2013)

secateurz said:


> Penge will be like Herne Hill someday, and Kent House will be more like West Dulwich.
> 
> trust



I hope not.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

Penge has some potential, Kent House is just residential, apart from the part of the main drag that leads up to the big Sainsbury's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Penge has some potential


so the revival's not got too far since 2008 then


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so the revival's not got too far since 2008 then


Not sure, I wasn't here until this year. Seems some things (like house prices) have done well. Not sure what that might indicate for the area other than the obvious.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2013)

I noticed on my way back from homebase on Saturday, that penge has a cupcake shop!   Gentrification gone mad!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> I noticed on my way back from homebase on Saturday, that penge has a cupcake shop!   Gentrification gone mad!


It's gentrification rolling down the hill from CP and Sydenham


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

Ooh, cupcake shop! I must check it out. The one in CP didn't last long.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 25, 2013)

Its a social enterprise providing employment for learning disabled.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Its a social enterprise providing employment for learning disabled.


Really? I had no idea. This is the place with the pink awning opposite Homebase?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep - good cupcakes too


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Yep - good cupcakes too


I'm not the man for cupcakes really. Cheesecakes, now we're talking.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't like cupcakes in principle, because they really ought to be fairy cakes, and they mostly have far too much icing on them in relation to the cake but a good cupcake is wonderful.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2013)

Guineveretoo said:


> I don't like cupcakes in principle [...] but a good cupcake is wonderful.


 Inconsistency is the spice of life eh?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Inconsistency is the spice of life eh?


Indeed!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 26, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so the revival's not got too far since 2008 then



It's because I never ended up moving there.


----------

